# Wanting to oding back to stock



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on cm9 and well I'm going to have to send back my tab cause I have the newton ring. I wasn't sure if they would make a big deal so I figured I'd get it back to stock. I have my nandroid backup of stock unrooted but would need the stock recovery anyways. I'm looking for this version according to what the forums show "P7510XABMN_P7510UEKMM_HOME.tar" I have 16gb wifi . Thank you if you can point me to the right direction


----------



## pinpin890 (Mar 25, 2012)

Power down your tablet and follow these directions (that i got from here : http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1474971)

Boot your Tablet into *Download Mode*

Plug your Tablet into your PC and wait for it to connect.

Select the PDA Button and then select the *P7510XABMN_P7510UEKMM_HOME.tar* file

Hit Start and that process should take a couple minutes as it will put your Tablet back to the Factory ROM and Recovery and Kernel Images.

After it finishes it should reboot. You are going to want to power it down and boot into recovery mode.

After you are in the factory Recovery Mode as seen above you are going to want to do a *Wipe Data/Factory Reset and Wipe Cache Partition 3X's*. This will ensure that you are complete stock and it will wipe your*SDCARD/USBSTORAGE*


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks I was looking for that odin file finally found the correct link for the acs


----------



## scoobaspeaz (May 7, 2012)

Does this work if you have a locked bootloader?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I also need to Odin back to stock and followed the link you gave but the "stock" image (the .tar file) does not have the same filename as your post pinpin... It boots up fine but after adding my Google account I get a system force close and it starts over.

Where can I get the right file?

EDIT: Nevermind. Rebooted into recovery and wiped data/cache everything is fine.


----------

